# Smoking Country Style Pork Ribs on a Pit Boss Pellet Smoker



## kysmokin (Mar 29, 2020)

Just acquired a Pit Boss 1150 and am looking for info on smoking techniques for Boston butt country ribs.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 29, 2020)

I usually just put a dry rub on them the night before them smoke them around 225 -235 until tender, usually around 4 hours


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 29, 2020)

I smoke them for 2.5  or 3 hours, then wrap with some liquid for a tenderizing step, then put them back on the pit for 30 minutes to re-set the bark.  I'm not going for a pullable product, just a very tender sliceable one.


----------



## kysmokin (Mar 29, 2020)

Many thanks.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 29, 2020)

Welcome from Tennessee. These guys got ya covered


----------

